

IE Users Have Lower IQ Than Users of Other Web Browsers - cshenoy
http://mashable.com/2011/07/29/internet-explorer-iq/

======
ColinWright
Actual paper and much discussion submitted earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818847>

